# How to pass the open water season



## papaperch (Apr 12, 2004)

Other then fishing of course. I like to use this time to re-stock my pin min collection. Found a source of really different fingernail polish and made a few up using the new finishes. Sealed with clear cure goo for finish preservation. I also use these during the open water season. So I usually go thru quite a few.


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

I like the willowleaf blade with the chartreuse bead.

Which one is your favored at this point Papaperch?


----------



## papaperch (Apr 12, 2004)

Ruminator- the beaded one is a favorite. But the ones with the eyes that resemble a fish head are quite effective.


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

I'm sure they are, especially for fish that eat minnows! Do you think the spoon lures with eyes on the bottom have proven more effective than jigs with their eyes on the sides for crappies?
I'd think the spoons to be more effective on the drop while above the fish?


----------



## papaperch (Apr 12, 2004)

Ruminator- now your getting into why fish hit a lure. Honestly after about 60 years of fishing I have never solved the equation completely. I mean why on one certain day will they ignore the real thing like a live minnow and jump all over something that does in no way resemble what they are feeding on.

Example about 15 years ago a group of us diehard iceguys were working the h out of a stump field in Berlin. All season long we were catching walleye and slab crappie on blade baits. Heddon sonars to be more specific. This Corps of Engineer guy we fished with brought his buddy one day that never ice fished. This particular day they were ignoring us. The newbie ties on a little cleo spoon and promptly covers the treble hooks with wax worms. He jigs for about 5 minutes and gets an 8 pound wally. Bigger than any of us had caught all season. I believe it was a 3/4 spoon and the wax worms were just smushed on the large treble hook. Everything wrong but the results.

On the other end why would a + 40 pound flathead hit a wax worm and pinmin. I actually fought him to a standstill on my little ice rod. But no way could I fit him thru the 7 inch hole. I was able to grab the pin min and released him at the hole. Needless to say the gills scared away from our spot after that monster passed thru.


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

Yep, general principles at best. 
Great stories papa! ... "Everything wrong but the results." LOL


----------



## randymcfishnsfun2 (Dec 24, 2014)

Very nice! Where do you get your blanks? Or do you make them? Also do you reproduce a "go to" color or colors and certain blade style year after year that always produces?


----------



## papaperch (Apr 12, 2004)

Randy- been doing this for ages so many places. But Jansnetcraft is where I buy most of them now.

Color is important of course but I think size is even more so. Hence when on the ice I carry everything from a size 4 hook lure down to a size 12. Vertical and horizontal presentation may also affect the bite,

Best advice I can give is not to " marry "onto any one size style or color. Fish constantly change their preferences and hopefully the variety your packing that day. Will be at least one that produces.


----------



## randymcfishnsfun2 (Dec 24, 2014)

Thanks for the info. They look great by the way, I too like the beaded one. Last year was my first on the ice, it was ridiculously addicting. Hopefully we get another great winter like last.


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

Papa, how do you know the flathead weighed 40 pounds if you couldn't get it through the hole to weigh it ?


----------



## papaperch (Apr 12, 2004)

Cause I have weighed enough of those #@!%$#^&* things. I have been a victim of someone's curse. Regardless of what I'm trying for a specie of catfish is sure to hit something I am using.

The actual point of the story was why would a fish that big eat something that offered such a small reward. I can not come up with any explanation
that makes a bit of sense to me. But quite obviously it made sense to that flathead.


----------



## wallen34 (Nov 20, 2013)

papaperch said:


> Cause I have weighed enough of those #@!%$#^&* things. I have been a victim of someone's curse. Regardless of what I'm trying for a specie of catfish is sure to hit something I am using.
> 
> The actual point of the story was why would a fish that big eat something that offered such a small reward. I can not come up with any explanation
> that makes a bit of sense to me. But quite obviously it made sense to that flathead.


My thinking is because fish are opportunistic especially during that time of the year.


----------



## randymcfishnsfun2 (Dec 24, 2014)

I caught some really nice size bass last year at mogadore on small pinmins and wax worms. My buddy and I were thinking the same thing, why would bass that big eat something that small? Not complaining though!


----------



## randymcfishnsfun2 (Dec 24, 2014)

Quick question papaperch. How do you hold the hooks on to the blades when you solder them? I was thinking a small alligator clip/jig to hold them in place. I just ordered a bunch of blades and hooks, gonna try my luck.


----------



## papaperch (Apr 12, 2004)

http://www.jigcraft.com/tutorials/pinmin.html

Randy : Here is a link to a tutorial I made for another website. Remember to use a plated hook. Solder will not adhere to plain bronze hooks


----------

